# Kopfhörer und anlage ans mischpult



## Gazzo (26. September 2007)

Ich habe mal eine kleine frage an euch ....!
Und zwar ist meine frage: "WIe schließe ich meine Headphones und anlage an mein mischpult"?

und zwar habe ich ein Berhinger Xenyx 1002 (ist jetzt nich besonders aber reicht fürs home studio)
Im moment stöpsel ich alles jedes mal nach jeder aufnahme um und darauf habe ich keine lust mehr 
Das ganze equipment besitze ich schon
nur noch die erklärung fehlt mir .. 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## chmee (26. September 2007)

Wo liegt das Problem ? Ich denke, das Xenyx hat auch ein Kopfhöreranschluß, oder ?
Ups, habe gerade nachgeschaut, hat es nicht..
Hmm, kauf Dir ein *Kopfhörerverstärker*, den schließt Du an den *ControlRoom-Out*,
dann kannst Du die Kopfhörer an jenem Regler einstellen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gazzo (27. September 2007)

mh .. ich glaub du hast meine frage nich richtig verstanden  ... 

Mein Mischpult besitzt ein Headphone input
nur ich will das headphone und die anlage zu gleichen zeit benutzen damit meine ich das:
ich will nich jedes mal nach jeder aufnahme headphone und anlage umstecken 
Die frage ist wie muss ich meine cinch kabel einrichten damit meine anlage und meine headphnoes zur gleich zeit an meinem mischpult laufen 

sorry das ich jetzt so nerve .. nur würde es halt gerne wissen

Aber trotzdem danke chmee


----------



## chmee (27. September 2007)

Ach  nerven ist was Anderes, wir fangen doch gerade erst an 

Aber ich kann Dir nicht wirklich folgen,
da muss grundsätzlich was falsch angeschlossen sein, denn :

1. Wenn Du Anlage und Headphones irgendwie am gleichen Ausgang
angeschlossen hast, dann ist da was falsch.
2. Headphones-Input gibt es nicht. Das ist ein Ouptut !

Und bevor ich einen wirklich guten Tip abgebe, erklär Deine Musikanlage.
Was ist wo angeschlossen und warum musst Du umstecken ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Gazzo (27. September 2007)

aLso ...

Meine anlge ist gerade noch am pc angeschlossen und die cinch kabel sind hinten an der anlage ins Line/in angeschlossen .. und ich muss zb wenn ich recorden will die anlage aus dem pc rausstecken und die Headphones dran schließen ..  

Und nun weiss ich nich wie ich das so machen kann das das über mischpult läuft sodas ich es nich jedes mal umstecken muss .. ^^
ich weiss kompliziert fragen nur ermöglicht mir das Handbuch keinen Überblick
vom Mischpult


----------



## chmee (27. September 2007)

Was nimmst Du denn auf ? Wenn es nur "Mono-Signale", wie Gitarre, Mikrofon, sind, dann kannst Du den Aux/FX-Send benutzen.

Ansonsten hast Du insgesamt 3  Stereo-Ausgänge am Mixer.
Im Anhang mal ne Version, wenn Du Mono aufnimmst.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gazzo (30. September 2007)

cooL danke .. hast mir weiter gehoLfen .. 
Jetzt muss ich nich jedes mal umstöpseln ....

 Vielen Vielen Vielen Vielen Vielen Dank


----------

